# Cool feature I found on my 750Li..



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Had that on the old 750 in 1990


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

yan_745Li said:


> no, ability to open all windows and sunroof remotely is not an option. it is standard.


i didnt know thats what he was talking about i thought he was talking about comfort access


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

im not talking about with the remote, didnt you guys say that if you used th door handle you could do this???? i tried from inside and outside and no luck , lol


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

indiasfinest said:


> im not talking about with the remote, didnt you guys say that if you used th door handle you could do this???? i tried from inside and outside and no luck , lol


comfort access, $1,000 option.


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

srry i guess i was not more specific, comfort access is where you can open your car door and turn the car on all with the ey inside your car, now......they said that if you push the door handle, than all the open windoes and sunroof close, i dont see how this is possibe


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

indiasfinest said:


> they said that if you push on the door handle, than all the open windows and sunroof close, i dont see how this is possible


it is possible ONLY if you have comfort access.

if you do not have it, you can still get there, but you have to use your metal key which is part of the remote:

1) insert into door
2) turn to "lock" position and hold

(quoted msg corrected for errors)


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

indiasfinest said:


> srry i guess i was not more specific, comfort access is where you can open your car door and turn the car on all with the ey inside your car, now......they said that if you push the door handle, than all the open windoes and sunroof close, i dont see how this is possibe


Ok i leave the key in my pocket whenever i do anything to my car..it never leaves my pocket...i can open the doors...open the trunk..and start the car as long as the key is on my person....when i leave the car i just push the door handle in and the doors lock and the alarm comes on...but if i hold the door handle in then the windows roll up and the sun roof closes...thats the full story..but you have to have comfort access like yan said


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

OH!!!!!!! ok now it makes sense, i thought u ment you PUSH the handle, not PULL, lol yah i have comfort access, it makes sense now


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

indiasfinest said:


> OH!!!!!!! ok now it makes sense, i thought u ment you PUSH the handle, not PULL, lol yah i have comfort access, it makes sense now


cool cool glad i made sense..now go play with the car haha


----------



## dbringas (May 5, 2006)

yan_745Li said:


> you do know you can open all windows and sunroof if you press the "unlock" button on your remote twice (and hold it 2nd time). helpfull during those hot summer days as you approach the car from a far.


can you close it this way too??


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Are there any other cool features left that hasn't been discussed?


----------



## beimerdude (Apr 16, 2006)

pwned said:


> Are there any other cool features left that hasn't been discussed?


yes. i just found this really cool feature in my 2006 750i with the comfort access. I was at a hotel and the valet guy brought my car. The car was already on and I got in, and then a message appeared on the message center and I-Drive saying that access is ''restricted'' and car wont respond to commands. I put it on Drive and the car didnt even move and went back to P. Then I read that the remote key was not present in the car. Right after I found out the valet guy was outside knocking on the window to give me the key. This is great, cause if you leave your car on for whatever reason, and keep the remote in your pocket, it would not move. so if you have a kid (i don't, too young hahah) he or she cant drive off with the car


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

lol thats awsome, for the handle thing, i guess that option only works with the 750 or 06' models cuz my 745 05' doesnt have it


----------

